
When DRY Doesn’t Work, Go Wet - reventinio
https://medium.com/better-programming/when-dry-doesnt-work-go-wet-6befda0444bf
======
SeriousM
I call WET "we enjoy typing" because that's what you get when you're not DRY.
But don't get me wrong, duplicate things is OK as long as you still try to
share common parts instead just copy everything blindly.

------
0xdeadb00f
"To keep reading this story, get the free app or log in."

Aaand you've lost a reader.

